# new meeces



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

I will shortly be adopting some does who are but fuzzies at the moment. I was wondering if people had any top tips on how to successfully integrate them with my existing 2 does. Many thanks.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

After the quarantine, throw them a mixer with treats and combine the bedding in the two cages while they are out; then sneak them into one tank while they are all snacked out. You should have a separate tank for quarantining them in, in any case, for the recommended period (3 weeks in this neck of the woods.) Does often, but not always, accept newcomers with a lot of sniffing and a little squeaking, as I'm sure you know.


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for that Mousetress - I will definitely follow your advice. I am so looking forward to bringing the girls home and obviously want them to get on with my older does. Hopefully it wont be too long before they too are banging on the side of the cage waiting impatiently for a yoghurt drop, or exercising in their x-treme wheel at 3am (oh the joys of motherhood).


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Even if they argue and squeak for a few hours or a night, as long as nobody brings blood they will be ok.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Aslong as its not seriously blood, i've had does nick ears and tails when argueing over dominance.

Willow xx


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips. I shall see how the land lies whilst they are in quarantine. My dominant doe is bossy but quite maternal as she tried to help one of my late does during her pregnancy. The other one is adventurous and quite laid back unless food is involved cos she is 'fat mouse'.


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Just to let you know that my new girls arrived this lunchtime so at the moment, in quarantine, we have Juno, Cybele, Selene, Luna, Nicneven (Nicci) and Morrigan (Mori). They seem to be settling in well and eating and drinking lots.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Some of my pet does have mythology names, it started with Juno after I loved the film. Now I have a Hera, Gaia and Perspehone. Good names 

Good luck with the introduction, I move my does around all the time and never have any issues, they generally dont take to kindly to being introduced to the bucks. The does make a lot of noise but they quickly sort out who is the boss and settle down, when they meet a buck they usually make noise and then attack, the stud bucks I have have to be very dominant to protect themselves,!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a Clotho, Lachesis and Atropos (The Three Fates) and a Hera! hehe

Willow xx


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

The newbies join my existing two - Circe and Hecate (C.C. and Hecky) and the two I lost were Cerridwen and Minerva, so they have always had goddess names. I am a Pagan and chose the names that are associated with the feminine aspects such as moon goddesses and subsequently the triple aspects:- mother, maiden and crone goddesses. The easiest one of the new batch to name was Nicneven because she stood out as a 'Daughter of Frenzy' particularly around the food bowl lol.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I am more interested in Greek myhtology, some of the gods and goddesses must cross over into pagan religions too.


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh yeah they do - Selene is the Greek moon goddess and Luna is her Roman counterpart. Juno is the Roman counterpart of the Greek Hera and of course the Egyptians, Celts etc have their own personifications. Lets just say that there are a wealth of names to go at. If ever I run out there is always the option of naming them after the varying line ups of the Sugarbabes heh heh heh


----------

